# Death... :/



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Well... I am now joining the ranks of people who's collections have been wiped out. I left for home and had one of my roommates coming every 4 days to check on them. They had cultures and auto lights on and what not and were plenty fine by themselves for probably an even longer time period. Well... a different roommate when he left, after having been told multiple times and having a note posted to not turn the heat down, turned down the heat. It was 40degrees Fahrenheit at the max (lowest it can be set) in the house when he came to check on the frogs. Everything is dead(as far as he can see so far) which includes 20ish adult frogs and breeding pairs, and some of my tadpoles are probably dead too (some confirmed but they are in a separate tank with a heater in the bottom). What I am trying to do is get a price for what he owes me. The kids sheer stupidity has really gone too far this time. This is not the first account of him doing something to upset me and I feel it was intentional. When I got these frogs I got some really good deals for getting them in large groups. Can you give me an honest, realistic price of what you feel they are worth.

Proven pair D.leucomelas(1.5-2 years old)
Proven pair R. northern variabilis(1.25 years old)
6 P. vittatus, some calling (~9-11 months old)
5 T. cobalts, (~9-11 months old)
1 T&B auratus(1 year old male)
1 T. inferalanis (2 year old male)
4 D. fine spot leucs(~7-10 months old)

I also had about 28 leuc tadpoles and 8 variablis tads, not sure how many of the tads are dead, at least one leuc.

Thanks you guys for helping out in trying to get prices for me.


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

I couldn't begin to try to estimate their worth, but oh. my. gosh.

I tend to be a bit of a cynical bitch, but if this was possibly done on purpose: there's a special place in hell for those people who would torture an animal.

I just got my first lil ones 2 nights ago, and I can't imagine losing them like that already.

My heart goes out to you


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks. By the way I'm the same pacblu202 from reddit in the subreddit


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

Pacblu202 said:


> Thanks. By the way I'm the same pacblu202 from reddit in the subreddit


I figured it wasn't a coincidence


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. If he really did do this on purpose, i hope karma comes and bites him in the ass real hard.


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

I would tell the guy they were worth 10 grand if he did it on purpose. Dick move. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You can try to get a worth of the animals (and it shouldn't be too tough to do that), but do you really think he's going to pay up?

s


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that. I've dealth with similar issues before. People watchign my animals while gone for extended periods. THey didnt want to make fruit fly cultures...so they didnt, and let my frogs starve to death, along with my Timor monitors, albino and leucistic leparard geckos, and others. If he dosnt feel liek paying, small claims court is your best alternative. Good luck if he's a turnip...you'll never get blood outta him

Approximations

Proven pair D.leucomelas $175-200
Proven pair R. northern variabilis $250-ish
6 P. vittatus, some calling (~9-11 months old) $200
5 T. cobalts, (~9-11 months old) $R375
1 T&B auratus(1 year old male) $75
1 T. inferalanis (2 year old male) $75
4 D. fine spot leucs(~7-10 months old) $250

28 leuc tadpoles 15 apiece (conservative)
8 variablis tads 20 apiece


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Scott said:


> You can try to get a worth of the animals (and it shouldn't be too tough to do that), but do you really think he's going to pay up?
> 
> s


I feel I probably won't be able to but I don't think ill have a problem sueing him for it. I have proof that I told him not to turn the heat down. My roommate even had a huge not under it saying not to turn it down. I also have many many many forms of proof, written, spoken, and such of him saying how much he hates me and despises me.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I've dealth with similar issues before. People watchign my animals while gone for extended periods. THey didnt want to make fruit fly cultures...so they didnt, and let my frogs starve to death, along with my Timor monitors, albino and leucistic leparard geckos, and others. If he dosnt feel liek paying, small claims court is your best alternative. Good luck if he's a turnip...you'll never get blood outta him
> 
> Approximations
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's what I had it around. Between 1000 and 2000. It tallies up to about 1400 right there or so. Plus on top of that, they are pets!!! They aren't just frogs I'm sitting here trying to turn a profit on. I have feelings for every last one of them. And I feel that adds into something too.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know if you can get it in small claims court, and every states judicual system is different, but you can get much more tahn just the value of the animals, especially if done with evil intent. Emotional suffering can be, and is ver often compensated for, and its not unusual for it to EXCEED the actual lost possession. In the laws eyes, animals are a form of property, and what he did was destruction of private property, and he did it (it sounds like) malicously, sadistically, with the intent to cause you loss, knowign full well these were your pets, and you would be distraught over their death. Dont know his age, net worth, or abilty to defend himself, or pay if your successful, but every state sets limits for small claims, and this may above and beyond that limit. However, if he's got money, take him to real court instead of kiddy court. Theres alot of tricks you can use to make sure its a slam dunk. For instance......in Colorado, recording a phone conversation is only illegal wiretapping if neither party to the conversation knows they are being recorded. However, in colorado, its legal to record a phone conversation if one of the parties is aware. That party is you. You would not have to disclose to him that you are recordign him. Call him, be sneaky, say his full name to get it on the record...Is this Bill Clinton I'm speakign to? Get him to admit what he did and why. You cant lose. With lawsuits like that, lawyers take these cases on contingency fee basis, no money up front, only if they win. When you win, HE pays YOUR legal expenses that you incurred to seek reimbursement for your loss. Then again, all this can be very draining and time consuming. Most people decide its not worth the time and effort. Myself, I'd probably file charges, have the police investigate, but only AFTER I got a confession from him recorded. Then take him to small claims court. Double whammy. But thats just me.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

That's pretty much what my friends grandpa was saying (he used to be a judge). He said I could even get it charged criminally since it was intent and all. As far as I know he doesn't have much money since he has complained about bills.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Once you get a civil judgement against him, then he dosent pay, then you put in a motion to garnish his wages. taken out automatically and given to you indefinetly until judgement is paid


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> Once you get a civil judgement against him, then he dosent pay, then you put in a motion to garnish his wages. taken out automatically and given to you indefinetly until judgement is paid


this is almost word for word what i was told. how do i go about getting the civil judgement put against him? who do i contact? I am not going to be back there(south dakota) until the 11th or so of january. ill be in Illinois at home until then.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

You file a lawsuit. Small claims court is very simple. You can obtain the forms from the courthouse. No special legal knowledge needed, minimal filing fees. A full civil lawsuit you would need a lawyer really unless you have some legal knowledge. Again though, the "fear" of a lawsuit could be just as productive for you. Also....if he was charged criminally, the court could and likely WOULD order restitution as a part of his sentence. If you go that route......do not wait. Obtain pictures, get phone conversations with him recorded ASAP. Then show them to him, threaten charges and lawsuit if he does not pay immediatly. Have someone there you trust do this for you if you must. The longer you wait, the less chance you have of gettign anything back at all. Get witnesses/affidavits, etc. You can google all these terms for info. I think your best bet with your situation is to immediatly have someone file charges on your behalf, have all witnesses THERE when the cop arrives to take statements.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

If you have a decent Humane Society, or a good vet that is used to amphibians, you should definitely get in touch with them. The Humane Society can have some serious mojo and it sounds like this is a awful, willful act. Good luck..


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Unfortunately many states don't allow for pain and suffering compensation when it comes to pets. Not sure about laws in your area. Proving willful negligence would be pretty tough, unless you have a witness that saw him turn down the heat or he bragged about it, you'll have a hard case. Not siding with the jerk, just saying that as a matter of law you may be hard pressed to Prove his guilt. A

Sux what happened man. Personally id find a way to even the score.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You need a new roommate.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would think it would be around $1200 without the tads, the good news I bet you could get people to send you replacements for most of those frogs....based on your circumstances, comsidering it is Christmas, for free. JimO had a ton of Variabilis, MonarchMan is beggin people to take some Vittatus. I would be happy to ask a couple of folks who have a surplus, some may ask shipping be covered. Just let us know, the only tough one on the list is the fine spots, that and the adults may be replaced with babies. Let us know, I will make sure you get the 2 I mentioned and I would think a couple more would be happy to pitch in.....


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm so sorry to see this! Unfortunately I don't breed anything you lost or, like Mark said, I would send you a frog or two. I hope everything works out for you, but I know the original frogs are a tragic and somewhat irreplaceable loss. Take care.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. He was moving out of the house already and I think this was his last big horrah. I don't even know what to say, you guys are amazing. I am not entirely worries about replacing the frogs with the same kind. When I got these frogs it was what was available locally or within short drive to knock off shipping, although I did like all the one I had. Shipping any frogs isnt somehing that will even be happening for a while but I would love to take you up on your offer as the kid is broke and i feel i wont be seeing compensation anytime soon. As far as legal action I will message you separately, Like I said I won't be back in town until the 11th and to top it off will be out of the country in Punta Cana, Domincan Republic (sadly a frogless location  ) for vacation.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I do have three variabilis subadults (one I'm pretty sure is a male) and my group has gotten busy again so I have quite a few tads in the water. They're INIBICO line and are my favorite frogs. I'd be happy to give them to you and pay for shipping. I would think carefully about what to do. The amount of time and hassle for you might not be worth what you could get from him if you file a lawsuit. But, I ask you not to try to get revenge. It's usually bitter anyway and I hope by giving you the variabilis, it might help you move on. I'd try to forgive the guy for your own peace of mind, but I definitely would get rid of him as a roommate. Forgiving someone doesn't mean you have to trust them.

I can also fill the space in the box with some cool plant cuttings. I have a couple of older ads with photos of what is overgrowing and most of my vivs are due a serious haircut.

I'm really sorry this happened to you. Send me a PM if you'd like the frogs and plants - no charge, just enjoy them.



markpulawski said:


> I would think it would be around $1200 without the tads, the good news I bet you could get people to send you replacements for most of those frogs....based on your circumstances, comsidering it is Christmas, for free. JimO had a ton of Variabilis, MonarchMan is beggin people to take some Vittatus. I would be happy to ask a couple of folks who have a surplus, some may ask shipping be covered. Just let us know, the only tough one on the list is the fine spots, that and the adults may be replaced with babies. Let us know, I will make sure you get the 2 I mentioned and I would think a couple more would be happy to pitch in.....


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss man that sucks  If you ever are around the Twin Cities for anything shoot me a PM and we can bullshit about frogs over some beers. I have 2 vivs running but no offspring yet to contribute to rebuilding you up. I did get my first clutch of eggs last week but they weren't fertile. It's a start though! There's always plant clippings though


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Lol thanks guys I'm loaded with plants though that's the last thing I need. Ill take you up on those beers though if I'm ever around!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree with what JIm said, take the high road and be done with the guy, trying to prove anything will keep the bad taste in your mouth, let it go. So Jim has Variabilis and JP said he has Vittatus tads, just pay shipping for young ones, you will at least have a couple of things back. Obviously being in South Dakota let us know when the sun shows up again....at least then you won't have to worry about vampires.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have any froglets atm, but, I might by the time it thaws out in South Dakota. That would be, what, July?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I'm working on filing a claim in the small claims court. It's inexpensive but I don't think he should get off scotch free. Yeah this is my first year in South Dakota so we will see how it pans out as to when it warms up.


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Plan. Build a glass box. Place window AC in said glass box and let's see how long he can survive. Is that too much?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I like that idea hahah. Question for anyone that sees this! Does anyone have a few cultures of producing flies that I can buy preferably in the Madison, Sioux Falls, or Brookings area of South Dakota? My roommate just informed me that none of the fly cultures which were all producing are continuing to produce or even house flies.


----------



## JRoe (Jan 24, 2012)

I would tear that kid a new A******.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

JRoe said:


> I would tear that kid a new A******.


Trust me I gave him a piece of my mind on yeah phone when I found out. He's quite lucky i was 10+ hours away. I've calmed down since but that immediate reaction I was furious.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

I bet Reptile Gardens has some cultures you could try calling them?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Just as an update, do you know if anything survived at this point?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

That's 5 hours away jay. And as an update, we have 3 alive 1 is having troubles with his back legs though.
About 13-14 dead for sure and the other 4-5 were not found yet could be hiding in the coco huts but most likely dead.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a home made guillotine that I could ship you if you promise to ship it back.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I have a home made guillotine that I could ship you if you promise to ship it back.


That should work! It won't be as clean thoighj


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Just to check back, did you make any headway with the kid, or does he deny all responsibility, where are you going with it? Or just movign forward?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> Just to check back, did you make any headway with the kid, or does he deny all responsibility, where are you going with it? Or just movign forward?


Hey guys checking back in! I haven't talked to him since the day I found out about all this. I spent 2 weeks trying to find his address and couldn't. You think in a small town like the one I'm in it would be easy. I was able to still file a claim and am having the sheriffs deliver it. I gave them the classes I know he's in and his phone number and they said they will be able to do it. I am asking for $3000. I figure it's close to $1500 in frogs if I go from retail prices, then on top of that all my plants look like crap because of this, I lost 15~ fly cultures, springs/isos and so on. Why not shoot a little high anyways?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck...if at the very least he may learn something from this...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Judy S said:


> good luck...if at the very least he may learn something from this...


Thanks Judy, sadly I feel he is to stupid to learn anything.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, wait. Why would you not know your roommate's address?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont think it was the room-mate, it was the room -mates friend


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Whoever this person is he/she is kinda psychopath! Most people would never willingly hurt living things for no good reason. ( Delicious meat= good reason ) Anyway, I would get as far away from this guy/girl as possible, The last thing anyone needs in life is more crazy.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

My condolences, truly a tragic situation.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Hahaha HE was my roommate last semester, he moved out over winter break which is when he had done this. I've filed paperwork for $3000 and hope to get into the courtroom soon! Ill let everyone know wht happens when the time comes!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Pacblu202 said:


> Hahaha HE was my roommate last semester, he moved out over winter break which is when he had done this. I've filed paperwork for $3000 and hope to get into the courtroom soon! Ill let everyone know wht happens when the time comes!


Hope everything works out well for you. I'm sorry to hear about your frogs :/.
Buddy


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Alrighty update time! I have had a lot happen since I've last posted here. So, I filed for a claim, it's gone through, and he is claiming not guilty to all the $3000. I claimed he owes. We will be appearing in court this following Thursday the 25th in the morning. I think he really screwed up too because in his rebuttal letter he says 'David told me to not turn the heat down but I wasn't thinking about that when I was leaving, I was more concerned about leaving the house locked up so nothing was stolen'. It's him straight up claiming he knew not to turn it down but 'wasn't thinking'

He also made the argument that 'the frogs had not eaten in 4 days so they could have died of starvation' I was laughing at this point since A). There were mini mason jars in each tank with producing cultures, B). The tanks were all seeded with springs and Isos, and last but certainly not least, C). Dart frogs could go DAYS!!! without eating and be perfectly fine. They only eat a few times every few weeks if I recall correctly. I really think ill be getting no less then $1500-2000 from the settlement but would love to hit that $3000 that I claimed. Ill keep everyone posted just hang in there!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Best of luck in court! I'm truly sorry about the crappiness of the whole situation.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> C). Dart frogs could go DAYS!!!


In fact, they can go weeks and some of our experienced froggers here only feed one time per week. Just so you know, in case he tries to make it sound like you were starving your frogs


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

frogface said:


> In fact, they can go weeks and some of our experienced froggers here only feed one time per week. Just so you know, in case he tries to make it sound like you were starving your frogs


Psh, I've gone a full week without feeding and had my frogs get FATTER during that time. It boggles my mind.

Best of luck again, let us know if you need any help. Just as a side note, bring in anything you can...receipts for frogs, communications about price, scientific articles, whatever you can to back you up.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

frogface said:


> In fact, they can go weeks and some of our experienced froggers here only feed one time per week. Just so you know, in case he tries to make it sound like you were starving your frogs


I was going to write that but erased it and put days just to make sure I was correct haha


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

easternversant said:


> Psh, I've gone a full week without feeding and had my frogs get FATTER during that time. It boggles my mind.
> 
> Best of luck again, let us know if you need any help. Just as a side note, bring in anything you can...receipts for frogs, communications about price, scientific articles, whatever you can to back you up.


I should just have Ed meet me in the courtroom haha that'll prove all the prices, frog facts etc. right there.


----------



## arian1123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pacblu202 said:


> Well... I am now joining the ranks of people who's collections have been wiped out. I left for home and had one of my roommates coming every 4 days to check on them. They had cultures and auto lights on and what not and were plenty fine by themselves for probably an even longer time period. Well... a different roommate when he left, after having been told multiple times and having a note posted to not turn the heat down, turned down the heat. It was 40degrees Fahrenheit at the max (lowest it can be set) in the house when he came to check on the frogs. Everything is dead(as far as he can see so far) which includes 20ish adult frogs and breeding pairs, and some of my tadpoles are probably dead too (some confirmed but they are in a separate tank with a heater in the bottom). What I am trying to do is get a price for what he owes me. The kids sheer stupidity has really gone too far this time. This is not the first account of him doing something to upset me and I feel it was intentional. When I got these frogs I got some really good deals for getting them in large groups. Can you give me an honest, realistic price of what you feel they are worth.
> 
> Proven pair D.leucomelas(1.5-2 years old)
> Proven pair R. northern variabilis(1.25 years old)
> ...


thats terrible. I'd make him reimburse you for everything you need to get your collection up and running again


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

arian1123 said:


> thats terrible. I'd make him reimburse you for everything you need to get your collection up and running again


Yeah 3000 should be more then enough to do so, we will see how it goes Thursday!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck. Hope for Justice.
Buddy


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck! I hope they nail the bastard.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Well everyone, today was the day. I am very upset to say that the case was dismissed. The judge said that "he had no obligation to you to watch or take care of the frogs, even though he may have turned down the heat it wasnt his duty to be caring for them." I cant even begin to express how ridiculous that statement is. I feel I should just go dismantle his car while hes at class and then tell the judge "well he never told me not to do it so..." seems like he could have gotten away with murder if I failed to tell him that he cant go murdering someone. Absolute and utterly Bullshit.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Not his duty?!?! I thought it was a mutual agreement that he was going to look after your frogs. Did the judge miss that part? 

APPEAL!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

If you were paying him to watch the frogs along with the house then it was certainly his duty. Did the judge think the frogs were separate from the house? 

And who does something "not thinking about it", such as turn down the heat. Not thinking=not doing in my opinion.

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What about cruelty to animals


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

This was not the same roommate. Roommate A was watching the frogs, roommate Bitch i mean B killed them


JPccusa said:


> Not his duty?!?! I thought it was a mutual agreement that he was going to look after your frogs. Did the judge miss that part?
> 
> APPEAL!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Thats what a friend was saying. Can I try him for that and still get money? or would that be solely for getting him arrested or something?



frogface said:


> What about cruelty to animals


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i hope you appeal! appeal! appeal!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> Thats what a friend was saying. Can I try him for that and still get money? or would that be solely for getting him arrested or something?


Probably just to get him arrested or something. I bet nothing would happen though. In the grand scheme of animal abusers, this is probably down the list. Not to us but maybe to 'them' (being everyone else lol). 

At this point, I think you should let it go and let your good buddies at DB help you with your new collection.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

How do i go about appealing? what does an appeal do persay?



whitethumb said:


> i hope you appeal! appeal! appeal!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

im probably not the best person to ask about how to appeal. but what you're doing when you appeal is saying you dont agree with the judges decision and you'll get another chance to give your case to another judge. 



Pacblu202 said:


> How do i go about appealing? what does an appeal do persay?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> im probably not the best person to ask about how to appeal. but what you're doing when you appeal is saying you dont agree with the judges decision and you'll get another chance to give your case to another judge.


Ahhhh, well I might just have to do that. I would love to get a different judges shot at this.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been reading this since it starts, and I may be a pestimestic person to everyone but you just stated something that has become an issue. You stated that you have 2 room mates. One you asked to watch the frogs and the other changed the thermostat. Unfortunately you will never win a case about the frogs having the temp changed because it was roommate A's job to be watching them not roommate B's job. So when "b" changed it, it became "a"s job to continue maintaining them. So the only way I see you winning is suing roommate A who in turn would sue roommate B. It sucks but that is how you should be approaching this.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pacblu202 said:


> Thats what a friend was saying. Can I try him for that and still get money? or would that be solely for getting him arrested or something?


 
Was the thermostate setting areed upon, in other words was it common knowledge? Did you include a statement from roommate A to that effect? (notorized is a good idea)... 

Filing an abuse complaint can result in him being arrested, fined, jail time.. in addition forcing him to put on all applications about the arrest/conviction... This may be admissible in an attempt to sue but you would really need to discuss that with a lawyer. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Rather than appealing, I think you should try to take it before Judge Judy or the other daytime court shows. It might be far-flung enough that they hear it.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

you cant take it to judge judy or any other judge because a judge has already precided over this case. it has to be appealed, now whether or not judge judy will take an appeal case thats something i cant answer.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

You're never going to be able to prove anything, just wasting effort.

Write it up to a learning experience and move on.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I wonder what the result would have been if a pet mammal had frozen to death because a housemate turned off the heat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Ed said:


> Was the thermostate setting areed upon, in other words was it common knowledge? Did you include a statement from roommate A to that effect? (notorized is a good idea)...
> 
> Filing an abuse complaint can result in him being arrested, fined, jail time.. in addition forcing him to put on all applications about the arrest/conviction... This may be admissible in an attempt to sue but you would really need to discuss that with a lawyer.
> 
> ...


Ed, I had texted B telling him 'please do NOT turn the heat down' and A put up a note saying to not to turn it down or else it will kill the frogs and flies.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

shockingelk said:


> I wonder what the result would have been if a pet mammal had frozen to death because a housemate turned off the heat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


Exactly my question.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

shockingelk said:


> I wonder what the result would have been if a pet mammal had frozen to death because a housemate turned off the heat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


Its he said she said.......what are the repercussions of flipping a switch......was it an accident......was it his responsibility........ malicious....

Imagine outcome would be the same

Not that is makes the whole situation right......


----------



## FeraFrogs (Mar 13, 2013)

shockingelk said:


> I wonder what the result would have been if a pet mammal had frozen to death because a housemate turned off the heat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


Exactly if it was this there would be consequences but most people outside of DB don't view frogs as worth anything. They view them like goldfish and think they're easily replaceable.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

frogface said:


> At this point, I think you should let it go and let your good buddies at DB help you with your new collection.


Yeah this is going to have to be the case. I can't appeal in South Dakota sadly. Luckily the weather is warming so shipping can ensue


----------

